# Just doesnt know what to do



## kcc01 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ive been married for almost 3 years now and we lived together for a year before we got married for the year we lived together and the 1st year of our marriage things were great...i got pregnant on our honeymoon and our son is almost 2 but my issue is for the last 2 years i havent been happy....he drinks...a lot...and the biggest issue about it is we cant afford it...and we have a sexless marriage...not by my choice...right now im not working because im going to school and only have 3 weeks left throughout our marriage i have supported us for more than half the time because he was losing jobs some due to the fact that he couldnt pass a drug test and some out of our control..but now that he is supporting us completely he thinks he can do what he wants when he wants he will ask me first but even if i say no i dont want him to he gets pissy tells me if i dont like i can just leave and does what he wants to anyways and calls me the next morning apologizing over and over and everytime i give in...but im not sure how much i can handle and on top of it all he is really lazy there has been days we he doesnt go to work because he was up to late the night before and he doesnt help with our son at all....its a fight to get him to change a diaper which mind you i usually end up doing anyways...he sleeps when hes home which is hardly ever because apparently he doesn't like being at home...and he isnt willing to go to counseling we have discussed it before and he says if our marriage is bad enough to go to counseling we might as well call it quits.. so do i give up and leave or keep trying to work through it....


----------



## SLRLeann (Jun 5, 2011)

My husband smoked pot all his life and the first 15 years of our marriage. I will say this....until they recognize they have an issue your fighting a loosing battle. Also, I think the alcohol needs to be out of the way before any major decisions can be made. My husband went through many changes after he quit smoking weed. It was one of the largest contributers to him being a vegetable and antisocial. I'm just saying that it affected him much more than he ever knew.

I'd work on getting him help with the alcohol first. just my 2 pennies


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Like it or not, the world of employment in the US is not geared for weed. Sorry. It doesn't matter how you feel about that.


----------

